# I made a fan group for mew :)



## LadyJirachu (Apr 10, 2017)

If you want to find it, it is in my profile. Anyone who is a fan of this neat little legendary cat is welcome to join! Posting in the group helped me reconnect with how much i loved mew myself in the past too X3

My next group may be of another pokemon I like a lot. Pikachu, Lucario, Jirachi, Skitty, Eevee and Ribombee come to mind :3


----------



## norblarchoop (Apr 19, 2017)

Why don't we just talk about mew in this thread? I've noticed that TCOD has slowed down over time, so it might take longer to make a group if discussion is hidden.

Mew is the true pokemon god, forget arceus. What are you anyways, a mutant gazell? >.<


----------



## norblarchoop (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm more into cool/tough pokemon like golem and staryu (sharp edges) but I've always had a soft spot for mew because of how powerful it is.

I played a lot of 4th gen, so I also like breloom. It fits the same pattern of being soft and friendly looking, but very powerful, like an old bearded dude who's secretly a martial arts master.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

I like some cool/tough pokemon myself too (i.e, fighting types, which korrina specializes in :3).

I tend to generally prefer looking at cute/pretty designs though but I do enjoy pokemon that also seem like good battlers.

Mew is great its got cuteness and battling skills. :) All shall fear the flying pink embryo kitten! Mwahahaha...


----------

